# Not a G.R. but 9 mo. old Flat Coat X or Newfie X to die by Friday!!!



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I got this email and I am in disbelief.
> 
> I emld. Flat Coated Retriever Rescues, Newfie Rescues, Mixed Breed Rescues and a Golden Ret. Rescues in NY and have not heard a thing.
> I just had to take the chance and post him here in case by some miracle someone will want to adopt him and save his life.
> Please contact the dco email immed. if you can save him.


I've been sending cross posts all day on the Newfie and haven't heard a thing yet Karen.

Here's the link on the Newfie mix everybody: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11342990


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if Amy from Rudy's will take this pup? Maybe you should email her. She's nice to talk to.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I just emld. Amy at Rudy's and earlier I did email Peppertree in NY.

Steve: Thanks for spreading the word.

*What kind of people would put a 9 month old baby to sleep-Oh that's right -they're having a party. It's in the msg. I posted above.*


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Posted on the Newf Forum.

As of now - 1am EDT...the Petfinder listing is saying he's been adopted.

Karen...can you call and see if a rescue got him?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Posted on the Newf Forum.
> 
> As of now - 1am EDT...the Petfinder listing is saying he's been adopted.
> 
> Karen...can you call and see if a rescue got him?


Thank you AG!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ardeagold*

Ardeagold and all:

Thanks for all your help trying to save Dozer.

*I'm at work all day and cannot call. PLEASE, if someone can call and confirm that Dozer was adopted or a rescue org is saving him.*

I've emld. all three people listed in my email above and asked if Dozer has been adopted. Hopefully one of them will answer me. I believe Heather is not too far from the shelter but she wasn't going to be able to get there because of work!

I did received one reply to my plea, Lonnie from a Newfie Rescue, saying that Dozer's Petfinder says he's been adopted.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As of this morning Dozer and Wolfie both have been adopted and will be leaving the kennel on Friday. I do not know which rescue group (I have a feeling I know) stepped to the plate and saved them but, they are safe and will be out of the shelter Friday. THANK YOU to everybody that crossposted this and made an effort to save them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wait a minute. The "shelter" is having a party and killing all the animals in preparation? Did I misread that message?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Wait a minute. The "shelter" is having a party and killing all the animals in preparation? Did I misread that message?


No--you didn't misread other than they were only going to kill two becuase they had been there too long. Had to get prepared for the party you know--can't be wasting time trying to find a home for a dog


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*NOTE* PLEASE, I would request that no one call the shelter and raise hell with them until we are sure the dogs are out and safe. If they were going to kill the dogs because they were interfering with a party I would not put it past them to kill them out of spite if they get calls.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please Do Not Call The Shelter*

*Please DO NOT CALL or email any of the email addresses.
I agree with Steve. Anyone who could write about a party they're having this weekend and put that above these wonderful dogs lives, could hurt or kill them!!!*


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

do we know if the dogs are safe?
Sarah


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RedWoofs said:


> do we know if the dogs are safe?
> Sarah


 
Yes - they are.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is good news Steve. I've never called a shelter nor have I ever called a rescue. I have emailed a few saying I know they can't save them all, but I couldn't sleep knowing I didn't try to help, hoping that they would be able to step in and save a dog or two. It's amazing how many rescues do actually respond when they know how much you appreciate their hard work.

I wonder if the "Party" being mentioned was to get readers to jump on bandwagon to get these dogs OUT! If that was their purpose they certainly did get a response!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Is nobody willing to say what rescue has them? Just curious....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Is nobody willing to say what rescue has them? Just curious....


I have no clue...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy for both of them!!*

:You_Rock_:heartbeat:You_Rock_I am So Happy for both Dozer and Wolfie!!!

I guess this rescue wants to remain anonymous-God Bless, whoever you are!!


----------

